# Overnighting at Sandwich, Kent



## dickie9587 (Apr 20, 2008)

The boss and I went to Sandwich yesterday just for a drive and an excuse to walk the dog somewhere different, and came across an excellent, M/H friendly car park. Sandwich is one of the Cinque Ports, situated between Ramsgate and Deal on the bit of Kent closest to France, so this could be handy for a pre-crossing stop-over!

The car park in question is signposted as The Gazen Salts nature reserve car park, situated on the road from Canterbury into Sandwich, just 400-500 yards short of Sandwich town centre. Free of charge from 1800-0900, 40p per hour from 0900-1800, and no mention anywhere of 'camping prohibited'. In fact, there were 2 Italian coachbuilts and a Polish low-profile in situ and set up for the evening!!!

The nature reserve is free to enter and very pretty, loads of pubs and eateries nearby, and (I think) the highest concentration of original wood-built buidings in the country. Sandwich really is a lovely town and well worth the visit!!

Dickie


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

dickie9587 said:


> The boss and I went to Sandwich yesterday just for a drive and an excuse to walk the dog somewhere different, and came across an excellent, M/H friendly car park. Sandwich is one of the Cinque Ports, situated between Ramsgate and Deal on the bit of Kent closest to France, so this could be handy for a pre-crossing stop-over!
> 
> The car park in question is signposted as The Gazen Salts nature reserve car park, situated on the road from Canterbury into Sandwich, just 400-500 yards short of Sandwich town centre. Free of charge from 1800-0900, 40p per hour from 0900-1800, and no mention anywhere of 'camping prohibited'. In fact, there were 2 Italian coachbuilts and a Polish low-profile in situ and set up for the evening!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Dickie ,i am always around that area as we like the beaches in the area and Thanet is motorhome friendly.
i have passed that many times so will have a look see.
Also a very good caravan site in that area is Quex park caravan park ,only M/h and caravans ,no tenting ,very friendly staff ,easy going site,
thanks
jonb


----------

